

This bicycle saddle that turns into a lock is sure to win over cyclists - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2014/09/seatylock-this-bicycle-saddle-that-turns-into-a-lock-is-the-coolest-thing-weve-seen-in-a-while/

======
zimpenfish
Nice idea but you're stuck with their saddle (which looks not great and
vertically bulky) and you still need to carry another N locks to be safe.
It'll sell thousands.

